# Vivarium, Holland - Travel and planning!



## Steve Smith (3 Feb 2010)

Ok all. I thought it best to start this new thread so that we can organise those who are going, and those in need of car sharing etc.  I think we should maybe start two lists.  Those who are going and are willing to drive and take passengers, and those who want to go but need transport (like me   )  Copy and paste the lists from the previous post and add yourself to the list which is relevant to you.

*Driving (Include your location):*



*Need transportation (Include location):*
SteveUK - Leamington Spa


----------



## a1Matt (3 Feb 2010)

*Driving (Include your location):*
Matt Baker - London\Kent borders - can drive but not all by msyelf - would prefer to share driving with someone else, be it in my car or theirs.


*Need transportation (Include location):*
SteveUK - Leamington Spa


----------



## Vivarium (5 Feb 2010)

More info on the hotel: 
http://www.accorhotels.com/nl/hotel-116 ... edia.shtml


----------



## George Farmer (6 Feb 2010)

Dan, Graeme and I will all be driving - probably in my 4x4.  There won't be room for anyone else, due to kit we're taking but you're welcome to convoy.

Initial plans are to get the ferry from Dover to Dunkirk then drive through Europe, stopping at Amsterdam for a bit of tourism.

We'll update with more details soon...


----------

